

How to Organize an Epic Startup Weekend - tgoldberg
http://getexmo.tumblr.com/post/59606096987/how-to-organize-an-epic-startup-weekend

======
alcoolsands
Take a bunch of strangers and give them 72 hours to organize into teams and
bring someone's brain child to life... yea, better have your ducks in a row as
an organizer. I would think that any tools that a startup weekend organizer
could use to make it easier for attendees to navigate through the weekend
would be a huge plus. solid article. thanks.

------
SQQZY
If you haven't attended a Startup Weekend, you must! Actually launch a
business: Over 36% of Startup Weekend startups are still going strong after 3
months. Roughly 80% of participants plan on continuing working with their team
or startup after the weekend.

------
hnncl
I actually went to my first Startup Weekend this year. It's interesting to
read about what goes into making it happen.

I definitely want to go to another SW. Does anyone know how many lasting
companies actually make it out of these events?

~~~
SQQZY
Actually launch a business: Over 36% of Startup Weekend startups are still
going strong after 3 months. Roughly 80% of participants plan on continuing
working with their team or startup after the weekend. - Susie

~~~
buncle
I actually came to ask the same question as hnncl... I thought it was
something like 30% of SW teams that end up incorporating, but I can't remember
where heard that figure.

Its awesome that you actually launched a business from it. Congrats!!

------
mlaplante1
This was awesome post. As a Startup Weekend organizer myself this is what I
needed

------
huntermadeit
EPIC!!!!!!!!! THank you for sharing this!!!!!!!!!

------
Defraties
Great post thanks for sharing!

